# clarity/detail test/fun song



## Isaradia

listen to B by Jaden, during the female vocals she has an echo on several lines the goes right, quieter left, very faint back right, but with constant detail. see if you can clearly make out all 3 echos on the lines that have them. also some fun bass at the end of the track. a fun dynamic headroom track is the intro to 911/mr.lonely by tyler, the creator. drums should hit very hard. low bass extension track, phantom by allen mock, in the middle and the end the bass gets deeper and deeper, watch you subs to see when theyre moving vs when their output starts falling off


----------



## Isaradia

stereo separation, cassie eats cockroaches by acid bath, in the middle of the song there are some voice recordings that dance left to right, its a fluid motion, not a switch, but does full near full left and near full right at the far ends


----------



## MythosDreamLab

You know, if these songs you are mentioning are on YouTube, you could "share" them here and people could hear what you are talking about...

Generally speaking I don't listen to a lot of female singers, but I'm telling you, the song below played on my Thesis 3-ways will send chills down your spine....!


----------



## Isaradia

i had to buy all 3 acid bath cd's, theyre almost no-where, get pulled from yt everytime theyre uploaded, theyre "radio only" on pandora so you cant choose them, i think they are on spotify though


----------



## Isaradia

less related, been really enjoying sacrifice and gasoline off of the weeknd's new album, and lord & master by apashe is a lot of fun


----------



## Isaradia

good drum track


----------



## Isaradia

MythosDreamLab said:


> You know, if these songs you are mentioning are on YouTube, you could "share" them here and people could hear what you are talking about...
> 
> Generally speaking I don't listen to a lot of female singers, but I'm telling you, the song below played on my Thesis 3-ways will send chills down you spine....!


holy cow, a LOT of people have performed that song....


----------



## GrM

Apashe isn’t a personal favorite but I still bought that album, it’s fun to listen to especially with so much sampling of classical music etc. Not your average computer made music.






That’s my current favorite “it’s worth 3 minutes of hearing damage” song. Maybe not my favorite song ever but listening to that on a good system,… it’s pretty close.






not sure if this belongs here, it’s not particularly anything other than a song with a lot going on in a good way


----------



## Rocketjones




----------



## MythosDreamLab

How about this?


----------



## Isaradia

GrM said:


> Apashe isn’t a personal favorite but I still bought that album, it’s fun to listen to especially with so much sampling of classical music etc. Not your average computer made music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s my current favorite “it’s worth 3 minutes of hearing damage” song. Maybe not my favorite song ever but listening to that on a good system,… it’s pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if this belongs here, it’s not particularly anything other than a song with a lot going on in a good way


"dissolve me" has some interesting sounds in different ranges, and some cool spatial imaging at times (left to right), i can certainly see it being a fun song for listening to the system more than the music.
its been a while since i listened to the decemberists lol, thanks for bringing them back to me


----------



## Isaradia

Rocketjones said:


>


good percussion and bass guitar(?), would be good track to test mb's and mid's


----------



## Isaradia

MythosDreamLab said:


> How about this?


this is getting added to a playlist. makes me wish i had more access to some of my past installs to listen to on better systems than i can rn.


----------



## GrM

Isaradia said:


> "dissolve me" has some interesting sounds in different ranges, and some cool spatial imaging at times (left to right), i can certainly see it being a fun song for listening to the system more than the music.
> its been a while since i listened to the decemberists lol, thanks for bringing them back to me


Yeah that’s not a song I’d listen to on a boom box, unlike the Decemberists, but it’s a particularly fun song to listen to (in my opinion).


----------



## Rocketjones

Isaradia said:


> good percussion and bass guitar(?), would be good track to test mb's and mid's


I like the way it plays across my dash throughout the song and the way the base digs around 1:10.


----------



## listen2tunes

Isaradia said:


> stereo separation, cassie eats cockroaches by acid bath, in the middle of the song there are some voice recordings that dance left to right, its a fluid motion, not a switch, but does full near full left and near full right at the far ends


Don’t run into to many fellow Acid Bath fans! Do you know who does their album art??
And yes, they’re on Spotify


----------



## listen2tunes

Intronaut - The Cull

Not sure if I’m inserting the video or not, but “The Cull” by Intronaut is one of my go-to songs for listening to system quality. They can be found on streaming. If you don’t like the singing, skip to 3:40ish. That’s where the gold is. The drummer does the softest rolls on the snare, just awesome


----------



## Isaradia

listen2tunes said:


> Don’t run into to many fellow Acid Bath fans! Do you know who does their album art??
> And yes, they’re on Spotify


i dont know if youre asking legitimately, or to make sure i know, but kite string has a painting by serial killer John Wayne Gacey as the album art, and paegan terrorism tactics uses a painting by Jack Kevorkian, a.k.a. Dr. Death


----------



## Isaradia

listen2tunes said:


> Intronaut - The Cull
> 
> Not sure if I’m inserting the video or not, but “The Cull” by Intronaut is one of my go-to songs for listening to system quality. They can be found on streaming. If you don’t like the singing, skip to 3:40ish. That’s where the gold is. The drummer does the softest rolls on the snare, just awesome


enjoying this band, do you listen to gojira?


----------



## listen2tunes

Isaradia said:


> enjoying this band, do you listen to gojira?


Yeah, I was just making sure you knew. Pretty crazy to feature artwork from those particular gentlemen. Haven’t heard Gojira, but I’ve heard of them. I’ll definitely check them out this weekend


----------



## Isaradia

listen2tunes said:


> Yeah, I was just making sure you knew. Pretty crazy to feature artwork from those particular gentlemen. Haven’t heard Gojira, but I’ve heard of them. I’ll definitely check them out this weekend


silvera, magma, the art of dying, some of my favs by them


----------



## Grinder




----------



## gmack7277

Where you AcidBath fans are from? They were a somewhat local band to me in SouthEast Lousiana. Saw them play once at a smallish venue. Was fun.


----------



## listen2tunes

gmack7277 said:


> Where you AcidBath fans are from? They were a somewhat local band to me in SouthEast Lousiana. Saw them play once at a smallish venue. Was fun.


I live in Chicago. I have a buddy who is in to some pretty obscure stuff and he turned me on to them


----------

